# Jun Fan Gung-fu / Jeet Kune Do, PLEASE define.......



## Brother John (Dec 5, 2002)

What is the difference?
Which is an art, which is a philosophy??????
Just wondering.
thanks
Your Brother
John


----------



## James Kovacich (Dec 5, 2002)

Can anybody define it?
My Sifu used to call it James Lee Gung-Fu. Thats "HIS WAY".
Jun Fan Gung-Fu most of the time refers to the Bruces teachings early on in "HIS WAY". Jeet Kune Do came later. 
Also James Lees certificate does read Jeet Kune Do if I'm not mistaking.
It dosen't really matter any way because not many people out there really teach it the way they were taught and thats where the argument comes in.
So in my opinion, your way is yours and who cares what anybody else thinks.
AKJA


----------



## bob919 (Jan 16, 2003)

jun fan is bruce's chinese name 

at first he adjusted gung fu and called it jun fan gung fu but he continued to change it untill it was JKD

anyway just to clear things up JKD is a martial art it has its techniques but the most unique parts of it are its philosophy


----------



## RyuShiKan (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bob919 _
> *jun fan is bruce's chinese name
> 
> at first he adjusted gung fu and called it jun fan gung fu but he continued to change it untill it was JKD
> ...




Jun Fan is actually a girls name in Chinese. There was some reason Bruces parents named him that but I forgot what it was. 
The name of Bruces first school was The Jun Fan Kung Fu Institute as well.


----------



## Cthulhu (Jan 16, 2003)

From what I've read, the female name given to Bruce at birth was actually Sai Fon (or something phonetically similar), which was supposed to translate into 'Little Phoenix' or somesuch.

Supposedly, they had a male child die at childbirth, which was looked upon something like an ill omen.  They gave him a female name to 'confuse the spirits'.  Later, he was given the name Jun Fan.

Cthulhu


----------



## Samurai (Jan 17, 2003)

Trying to DEFINE Jeet Kune Do is much like trying to describe a sunset to someone that has been blind from birth (I tried once).

It is so open to your own ideas/philosophys/and teachings but at the same time it is limited and confinded.

I have seen/heard some JKD people that are "so open minded that their brain leaked out".  They will do ANYTHING and call it JKD.  That is not the case!!  JKD is a system with defined techniques and training.  It is open for interptation, but not to the degree that somepeople us it.

Thanks
Jeremy Bays


----------



## dearnis.com (Jan 22, 2003)

Jun Fan Gung Fu is the nuts and bolts system of kung fu Bruce Lee put together; Jeet Kune Do was his "personal way" for lack of a better term.  Dan Inosanto goes into a fairly detailed discussion of the difference on his 5-tape series (worth viewing btw)


----------

